# switching from Lexapro to Celexa question



## batmell (Apr 4, 2002)

Hi - my mother was recently perscribed Lexapro for IBS (she also has diverticulitis) which has caused her terrible stress and anxiety for the past three years. She has tried Paxil but never for too long because of the terrible side effects the first few weeks. She also was addicted to Ativan for 2 1/2 years and has (Thank God) been off of that terrible drug since April!Anyways, started the Lexapro here while visiting me in Seattle - my doctor gave her 4 months worth. She has been taking it for three weeks and really she says she does not feel any better. I don't know if it is the drug giving her side effects or her IBS / diverticulitis causing her problems (which are by the way stomach cramps and alot of gas pain and bloating). Also Lexapro is not available in Canada (that is where she lives). She is taking 10 mg of Lexapro whcih I read was equivalent to 40 mg of Celexa (which she is planning to switch to. Her doctor at home says she only needs to take 20 mg of Celexa - does anyone know anything about these two drugs? Does that mean she started on too high a dose of Lexapro and that is why she still feels so lousy? Should she switch over to 20 or 40 mg of Celexa? Her doctor at home is really quite useless, he thought the IBS was all in her head to begin with so he really has not been very supportive - he just writes the prescription and sends her off. I am going to ask my doctor but I thought I would see if anyone here has any similar experiences? I always seem to get more information from here then anywhere else!Thanks for your help!


----------



## katza (May 28, 2003)

I have tried both and the celexa is a much stronger med with more side effects, I had bad diarrhea all the time but it worked better. The Lexapro didn't give me D but it also didn't make me feel any better. If anything I was more moody. Starting out on a higher dose wouldn't cause it to not work but would increase the chance of side effects since your not allowing your system to adjust to it. I would try a lower dose of celexa. She should try 20mg of celexa hat her doctor recommended. Weird how her doc said the lexapro is stronger than the celexa. This is what my psychatrist told me. Both didn't work for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2003)

I found the opposite to be true. Lexapro is Ex-citalopram and Celexa is plain ole Citalopram. Lexapro is more concentrated and purified than Celexa. It's supposed to cause fewer side effects, but I went bolistic on it (as in highly agitated) and won't ever touch it again. Both aggravate my IBS.


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi Batmel. 10 mg of Lexapro is the normal starting dose. As Essence said, Lexapro is a more concentrated, purified form of Celexa. You are supposed to be able to take less, and experience fewer side effects.I was on Celexa for a couple years, and it was wonderful. It worked better than anything I have ever been on. For different reasons, I had to go off it. Lexapro came out, and my doc let me try it. Althoug its supposed to be a better form of Celexa, I had no results with it. It was like I was on nothing at all. Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that even if the Lexapro doesnt work for your mom, she should really try the Celexa. It may work completely different for her. 40 mg (celexa) is what I was on.good luck, love,marriah


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi therei take 10mg of lexapro a day (although its called cipralex here in the uk!!). i have been taking it for just over 4 months. 3 weeks isn't a long time to really see whether it has worked. it took me 8 weeks i think before i started seeing a change in the way i was coping. although, saying that, i didnt really notice anything until i really started assessing things. i was able to go out without thinking and was able to contemplate things i never would have imagined myself doing. i have constant tummy pain and am D predominent. i also take an anti spasmodic called merbentyl 3 times a day and a fybogel drink once a day in the evening to bulk my stools up. after a few weeks on lexapro i noticed that instead of going 6 or 7 times a day to the toilet, i was going a maximum of 3 times, and after 4 months im going once or twice, depending on what i eat!i feel i can cope more and the pain has decreased, altho it is still there. at least i know that the pain i am left with was not in my imagination or due to how anxious i was getting.i can sympathise with your mother regarding the anxiety. i got so anxious i didnt want to go out and had no idea where to turn to. i felt really down and lost all my confidence. now, ive got some of my confidence back and my mood is really pretty good. i cant describe my mood, but i dont get upset or cry anymore over the ibs. i would say for your mother to stick with the lexapro for at least 8 wks. it can take up to 6 months to see the full effect. my doc thought it would start working for me sooner than it did, but i stuck with it and think im starting to see the positives of it now. i had horrible nausea in the first 2 wks and lost my appetite for a few days, but once the first 14 days were over, i was fine. ive just got back from a 7 week work placement at a solicitors in london (i want to be a solicitor) and could never have imagined travelling by tube and bus every morning and working in an office and eating lunch there! i think this is really down to the lexapro. I hope your mother feels the effects soon.


----------



## Tac1 (Sep 26, 2003)

I had no idea what was wrong with me when I started the nausea, diahrea, bloating tiredness and anxiety. This has been going on for 11 years and I thought It was all due to anxiety. I have been on Elavil for 9 years and now paxil for 2 years. Every time I go down from the level I need to be at the symptoms come right back. When I am up on 40mgs of Paxil I feel great. The side effects I have are twitching muscles near my eyes and mouth but they are getting better. They are not real noticeable to others. I have gained a lot of weight but am convinced I would rather be fat and happy than thin and miserable. I am praying that something will come along to help all of us. I am just glad I found this place and now know what is wrong with me. God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

I am at a point where I am starting to agree with "fat and happy" as opposed to "thin and miserable".


----------

